# Romex ok for crawlspace w/dirtfloor ?



## 24hrsparkey (Nov 18, 2012)

Is this cable nec compliant for this location ?
Thanks


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

in most cases, yes, you can use romex.

For a more specific answer:
Is this a house?
How tall is the crawl space?
Is it completely enclosed [other than vents]?


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry , yes it is a house and I'd guess the crawlspace is a little less than two foot .
IF I can staple the rx up properly is like to use it, IF I can't and the wire drapes on the ground , I will have to use something else. 
Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have never seen a crawlspace that was required to use UF. I have seen some that were soaking wet. NM technically is not allowed in damp locations but somehow crawl spaces don't generally meet the definition in the NEC or it is just overlooked. Never had a problem with it in the crawl area


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

24hrsparkey said:


> Sorry , yes it is a house and I'd guess the crawlspace is a little less than two foot .
> IF I can staple the rx up properly is like to use it, IF I can't and the wire drapes on the ground , I will have to use something else.
> Thanks for any suggestions


Youre good to go. Mind the stapling requirements and dont just run it across the bottom of joists, unless youre running 8/3 or 6/2. Keep smaller cable close to corners and sides of joists.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I have one inspector that considers crawl spaces as damp even when they are as dry as a popcorn fart. If its his area I use UF.


----------

